
The Enemy Within (Conficker Worm) - tortilla
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2010/06/the-enemy-within/8098/1/
======
jimfl
This is a pretty good article, written for the lay person. There are, however,
a few cringeworthy bits; for example secure hash functions are confused with
data encryption.

